# Secure Copy Client (GUI) for Mac...



## loom001 (Jul 7, 2003)

Is there a GUI Secure Copy Client for Mac?  I am trying to copy fles to my Linux server from a Mac running OSX and would like some kind of GUI SCP client like I use on my windows box.  In case you are not sure what I am gettiing at here is the link for the piece of software I use on my windows Winscp .  Thanks in advance for any help that you can provide!


----------



## legacyb4 (Jul 8, 2003)

While it's not SCP, you can use Fugu to run SFTP connections to and from your server as an alternative...


----------



## loom001 (Jul 8, 2003)

Thanks that is exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## michaelsanford (Jul 16, 2003)

I use CaptainFTP (available on VersionTracker) and LOVE it; it was just made SFTP-compatible...


----------

